# futaba 3pks scenario



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

so i have a 3pks and bought the corona 4rs*** what ever model fasst compatible receivers from hobby king. Needles to say when I bind them they instantly crank the servo to one side and remain there until you turn the wheel a couple times then the servo will swing to the other side and stay there. Ive reversed the channels, tried different reveiver packs, ect.... no avail same thing... one time - only once did i bind and it work for 3 seconds correctly? baffled- hobby king has no answers....


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*just ordered*

I certainly hope mine doesn't have these problems. I just ordered one about 3 days before I saw this thread


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I have not even heard of this receiver but have an idea, you may have already tried it.

What "mode" are you in? PPM/HRS? I understand that HRS can give some troubles of not a "true HRS" receiver. Just something to look at.

Just found this on that site, be sure you have the servos plugged in correctly, they plug in horizontally, I guess they will "fit" both ways.


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

ScottH said:


> I have not even heard of this receiver but have an idea, you may have already tried it.
> 
> What "mode" are you in? PPM/HRS? I understand that HRS can give some troubles of not a "true HRS" receiver. Just something to look at.
> 
> Just found this on that site, be sure you have the servos plugged in correctly, they plug in horizontally, I guess they will "fit" both ways.


tonight i am going to check the ppm/hrs setting- i have been leaning towards that myself- its not rocket science.....maybe.... or maybe they used a slightly larger wire than legal..................


----------



## Berrymartin (Jan 24, 2013)

i doesn't have these problem....


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

radio was on hrs mode- changed to ppm and they work flawlessly-


----------

